# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Tingulli i harresës së premtuar

## |-|e|\|a

...shurup trëndafilash, ky gjaky yt
tatuazh mbi buzë
druhem; Më mbyt

...24-karatesh, ky gjaku im
themelshëm 
shpirtin po Ta lëvrin  

(...smbrapsem/sh/mi)

----------


## Shiu

çdo ditë
e më shumë
diç e jotja
vdes në mua
diç e imja
vdes në ty
e s'e ndal dot
herë
s'mundem
herë
s'dua
herë
s'di ç'dua
herë
s'dua të di gjë
pak 
e më pak
unë jam unë
ti je ti
çdo ditë
e më pak...

----------


## macia_blu

"tingulli i harrese se premtuar"
kjo fjali-titull, me gjithe c'i vjen prapa, eshte  e bukur.(titulli, te provokon  shpresen se,  nen te, do te lexosh dicka me te gjate)

----------


## hmmm

ne iksha
cfare do te besh me shpirtin tim zhgarravitur mbi tendin?
c'do te bej
me te blerten e syve te tu zvarritur jeteve te mia?

duhet me thonj ti gerryejme njollet e dehjes mbi trupa

ne ikshim
le te mos harrojme... te harrohemi

----------


## |-|e|\|a

... lule kajsish, puthjet e tua
petale rozin
puthiteshin mbi mua

... lule portokallesh, puthjet e mia
qellza te uritura
besonin tek pamundësia

----------


## deep_blue

Tingulli i harreses se premtuar 
 ti  the: nese  e takoj Eldoradon , 
do te me mbysesh mua pa zjarmi dashurie,
pa lule  buze trupit tim te ftohte veror,
sepse njerezimi kete e quan  , vrasje.
Jane akordet e para qe njeriu me te mesuar ngulmon ti harroje,
sepse jane epshe te pellgut tere gjak, 
Pak  ftohtesi.
Eshte fatamorgana e nje  fati:
Kur  mungon dashuria  vrapon si nje trup  somnabul, 
duke  menduar se  kjo eshte krejt ajo cka duhet. 
* e njejte  kur njeriu gjendet ne shkretire   i etur per nje pike uji*
 eshte fatamorgana qe e mban gjalle ate 

I imi tingull cmendurak
E  githe tingujt  jane te  njejte
Ndryshojne  vetem jetegjatesine e tyre
Edhe lulet e kajsive 
Edhe tingulli I puthjeve 
Edhe  puthitja trup me trup

Edhe pamundesia  ka tingull, 
por  gjatesine e ka me te madhe nga te gjitha keto  
E ka  infinit
O zot  sa te gjate e  ka tingullin

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga |-|e|\|a_ 
> *
> 
> 
> ...ky gjaky yt tatuazh mbi buzë
> 
> 
> *



Dhe njeriu tha:
Nese e takoj nje engjull do t'i kerkoj atij te me kthej ne parajse
Dhe engjulli  tha:
Mos e merr veten ne qafe, rri  aty ku je 
Dhe njeriu tha:  nuk po e kerkoj parajsen e njejte aty ku isha me pare, dua te me kthesh  ne parajsen ne te cilen nu kam qene  asnjehere

----------


## deep_blue

Te faleminderit  Hena, kisha  harruar  si dukem i kalter,tmerresisht i kalter!!!

Ne keto 10 vjet harrese, ka tinguj çekanesh ketu, perbrenda harrimit tim.
Perpak sa nuk e harrova  harresen.


(... lule portokallesh, puthjet e mia
qellza te uritura
besonin tek pamundësia)

----------


## Teli

Tingulli i harresës së premtuar
erdhë si dallgë e krisur deti
diçka mbet e paharruar
pas zjarit hiri  mbeti

Dhe foli hiri, me gjuhën e vet
e nuk tha gjë o njërëz të uruar
Në shpërndarje dallgësh në det
u (ri)bë tungull i (ri)haresës së premtuar

----------


## Altina

I ftohte dhe i akullte, si muzike funebre me arrin nder deje harresa e premtuar, dhe te mendosh se ndermjet saj mbeten kujtime ....
Tingulli i harreses se premtuar premtim i thyer dysh kufirit te dites se ikur...

----------


## Shiu

nuk ta kam premtuar
harresën
por tingujt e saj
si tamtame jehojnë

hesht dhe dëgjoj...

----------


## Teli

Nuk ma premtove harresen jo!
Ajo erdhe si furtune neper kohe
Dhe se fundi mu perplas trupit, fytyres
si teh i thyer i pasqyres

----------


## |-|e|\|a

...tavan i barkuar, kjo endrra jote
kallamisht'e perbaltur
degdisur llucrave te kesaj bote

...pemë e krrusur, kjo e imja endërr
n`breg detit
e ftohta er'e vjel duke e pare vengërr

----------


## deep_blue

Eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur je i perhenur


eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur je i lazdruar nga harrimi
perse  harron valle

eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur  humb njeriu
dhe gjendur me ste humburve

eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur  nuk e di pse ...?

----------


## macia_blu

Eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur je i perhenur

eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur je i lazdruar nga harrimi

eshte nje dite
qe s'eshte perdite
kur humb njeriu



cfare t'u them ketyre vargjeve,  kur  pelqesa e shprehur  me te gjitha fjalet eshte  prap pak....?!
nuk po them asgje , po e dua  e po e lexoj disa here....

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *Eshte nje dite
> qe s'eshte perdite
> kur je i perhenur
> 
> eshte nje dite
> qe s'eshte perdite
> kur je i lazdruar nga harrimi
> 
> ...


Ups!
Qika e babes

----------


## deep_blue

Mace, me befasove per te mire.
 Kjo ndjenje më erdhi, pasi nje miku im i simqerte nje dite ne forum me pati thene  me pati thene:
"Po shplodhem duke u lodhur"

Vetëm këtë kam  bëreëasgje me shume 
jam lodhur  duke u shplodhur
Besoj qe kjo do te jete motoja e Forumi Shqiptar

----------


## Shiu

mos mendo 
se ende të ndjek
skutave të errëta 
që kundërmojnë 
raki të lirë 
djersë
sekrecione

ec rrugës sime
shkelmoj 
ambalazhet e zbrazëta
të kënaqësive 
të çastit

dhe fishkëlloj...

----------


## |-|e|\|a

...zjarr prush, kjo e jotja ndjenj'
m'djeg nen shoje
edhe pse shkel thengjinj te tjer'

...engjell krahprere, kjo ndjenja ime
t`pergjunji pertok
vulen e perjetesise te la mbas shpinde

----------


## deep_blue

RIKUJTIM HARRESE


Kot, ikin dhe netet  dhe ditet.
ik dhe  shpresa
iku  se fundi  edhe vonesa
s'mbeti asgje per te pritur.

Ua, prandaj  ne  shkruakemi per te kaluaren.
 E.... po, le te  shkruajme se  nuk u be Qiameti.
 Njerezit  me te  ndritur te  kombit  ka tre  dite  qe jane ne  Manastir, jo per t'u rrefyer, por per t'u bere  shkronjat  shqipe.
 ata  do ikin nga aty  me 22 nentor, 
Manastiri eshte  qytet ne  IRJ Maqedoni.

----------

